# What is this thing?



## Andrew (Apr 25, 2008)

I found this thing on the ceiling of my greenhouse. I've never seen anything like it. Can anyone here ID it? You can't really tell from the pic, but it's got a really long neck.


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 25, 2008)

Its called a snake fly, its in the stone fly family. The larvae are aquatic and live in freshwater streams for a year or so. When the larvae emerge, they emerge similarly to a dragonfly and live for a few weeks as adults.  

Other species actually get a LOT bigger than the one you found, up to 4" or so! :wub: 

If you can't tell, I don't just like mantids!


----------



## Andrew (Apr 25, 2008)

Thanks! Wierd how it found its way into the greenhouse. It looks like they eat aphids and such, so I guess I'll let the little guy go.


----------



## Malnra (Apr 25, 2008)

or feed it to a mantis ;-)


----------



## Rick (Apr 25, 2008)

Mantis food is what that is.


----------



## obregon562 (Apr 25, 2008)

or plant food depending on which greenhouse Andrew found it in!  ugly little booger...


----------



## Andrew (Apr 25, 2008)

Hah! It would have been plant food, if any of my neps were pitchering.


----------



## Birdfly (Jul 10, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Its called a snake fly, its in the stone fly family. The larvae are aquatic and live in freshwater streams for a year or so. When the larvae emerge, they emerge similarly to a dragonfly and live for a few weeks as adults.  Other species actually get a LOT bigger than the one you found, up to 4" or so! :wub:
> 
> If you can't tell, I don't just like mantids!


Sorry AB but most if not all snake fly _Raphidiodea_ larvae live under bark hence there flattened body shape were they prey on smaller inverts.

I think you might have been thinking of Dobson flies _Corydalidae_, they are also much larger, up to 5 inches or so with huge mandibles on the males, the larvae are aquatic


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 10, 2008)

u all wrong...

its a mantis hot-dog dont you see?! well packaged in some wings and served with crisps and cream!!!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 11, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> Sorry AB but most if not all snake fly _Raphidiodea_ larvae live under bark hence there flattened body shape were they prey on smaller inverts. I think you might have been thinking of Dobson flies _Corydalidae_, they are also much larger, up to 5 inches or so with huge mandibles on the males, the larvae are aquatic


Interesting information. You must be thinking of a different species then. I know there is one where I live that is aquatic.  I guess I just assumed that all were aquatic.  

Dobsonflies have got to be the scariest looking insect out there. I got lucky, and found about a dozen on a barn last year! (the barn was very close to a stream and it had a street light shining on it) :blink: :blink: :blink:


----------



## Birdfly (Jul 11, 2008)

ABbuggin said:


> Interesting information. You must be thinking of a different species then. I know there is one where I live that is aquatic.  I guess I just assumed that all were aquatic.  Dobsonflies have got to be the scariest looking insect out there. I got lucky, and found about a dozen on a barn last year! (the barn was very close to a stream and it had a street light shining on it) :blink: :blink: :blink:


Ok, :lol: theres always exeptions  

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http:/...=image&amp;cd=1 Dobson fly

http://www.everythingabout.net/articles/bi...sects/snakefly/ Snake fly


----------

